# ODNR 2005-06 Ohio Fishing Regulations



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*ODNR 2005-06 Ohio Fishing Regulations*

Including fees, limits, and current laws for Ohio anglers.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/fishregs/regs05_06.htm


----------

